# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητείται ζευγαρώστρα...

## Eliccaios

Ζητήται κλουβι ως δωρο για παπαγαλο Budgie (εαν υπαρχει σε διαστασεις   45.7Χ45.7Χ60.9cm  αλλιως ευπροσδεκτο οτιδηποτε αλλο και διπλη   ζευγαρώστρα) Για ενα φιλαρακι καινουργιο στο φορουμ, τα αγαπαει πολυ και τα εχει σε μικροτερο κλουβη   αυτη την στιγμη λογο ελειψης χρηματων,εαν υπαρχει κατι ευπροσδεκτο με   εξοδα αποστολης του φιλου μου...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## lefteris13

Μπορω να σου δωσω το κλουβι αυτο με ξυλινες πατηθρες και διαστασεις 41Χ28Χ42-48.

----------


## Eliccaios

λεφτερι ευχαριστω πολυ αμα μπορει να μηλισεις με αυτο εδω το χρηστη ειναι το παιδι που ενδιαφερεται αλλα μου ζητησε να βαλω το θεμα γιατι δεν εχει συμπληροσει το οριο μηνηματον που πρεπει για να κανει ενα θεμα στη παρομια κατηγορια το ατομο ειναι αυτο εδω το παιδι ειναι 23 ετων.....   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?7088-toykaki

----------

